# For fans of the Eulit Perlon – Panama/Kristall...



## RSDA (Sep 19, 2010)

They've come out with a nice new clasp. Larger, sturdier, brushed instead of the previous polished, laser-engraved logo. A bit more expensive, but they were pretty cheap to begin with.

They're called "Baltic" on this page:









Nylon Watch Straps — Holben's Fine Watch Bands


Got summer and water sports? You need a breathable nylon watch strap. From EULIT’s woven Kristall, Palma Pacific and Panama Perlon to Haveston's game-changing A2 single-pass tool straps to NATO military and ballistic nylon to Erika's Originals MN straps, we have you covered with a variety of...




holbensfinewatchbands.com


----------



## JuNi (May 19, 2018)

That looks like an improvement to already good strap


----------



## RSDA (Sep 19, 2010)

JuNi said:


> That looks like an improvement to already good strap


Eulit perlons should really get more love. Indestructible yet light as a feather, paper thin, waterproof, infinitely adjustable, and you can also adjust the length of the tongue. What more do you need? 🙂


----------



## JuNi (May 19, 2018)

Euqipped the watch of my son with an Eulit and he loves it. And it has approved its indestructibility for some years. The brushed clasp fits better to toolwatches, I think.


----------



## chas58 (Aug 29, 2018)

good to hear they have gone from crap to tolerable.

Personally, for $5 I'll buy one of these and put it on my perlon.









Not the only source of a buckle, but at $5 its worth it just for the hardware.








SharkTooth Strap Khaki Green


The SharkTooth strap is an adjustable single pass strap that got its name from the woven patterns resemblance of the teeth of a shark. It is a stylish watch strap inspired by vintage Perlon straps, but made of a very soft nylon, similar to the nylon we use for our "seat belt" straps, with a...




www.cheapestnatostraps.com


----------



## chas58 (Aug 29, 2018)

For example: Eulit with a decent buckle.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

I was buying more Kristalls a few days ago...they were out of 18mm greys, so I took a look at the Baltic. Just from the pictures I'm not sure I like it.

It looks thicker, and doesn't look like it curves enough to hug the wrist. I like how the original buckles are thin, curved, and rounded, so they are really tight against the wrist, if that makes sense. The new ones look flat, so they have a bit of a "lip" that may catch things.

I also have a preference for polished. I dunno, I might try one still.


----------



## RSDA (Sep 19, 2010)

Deity42 said:


> I was buying more Kristalls a few days ago...they were out of 18mm greys, so I took a look at the Baltic. Just from the pictures I'm not sure I like it.
> 
> It looks thicker, and doesn't look like it curves enough to hug the wrist. I like how the original buckles are thin, curved, and rounded, so they are really tight against the wrist, if that makes sense. The new ones look flat, so they have a bit of a "lip" that may catch things.
> 
> I also have a preference for polished. I dunno, I might try one still.


Yes, that's exactly right, particularly the end with the laser-etched logo. Sticks out much further than the original (see below). So—a lot heftier, but definitely not as sleek.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

RSDA said:


> Yes, that's exactly right, particularly the end with the laser-etched logo. Sticks out much further than the original (see below). So—a lot heftier, but definitely not as sleek.
> 
> View attachment 16398616


Yup, exactly what I was talking about!

I always buy perlons for little lightweight watches with 18mm lugs. I think the Baltic would work best with bigger watches in 20/22.


----------



## gangrel (Jun 25, 2015)

Too much length after the buckle is trivial to adjust; slide the buckle down. I don't use the floating keeper for that at all; I may use it to tie down the other part, under the buckle/strap, if needed, but I set my length so the back part of the buckle is the keeper.

The Baltic is probably a bit heavier than the Kristall, I'll grant, but I have no problem with it conforming. I've got one on a Khaki Field 38 with the manual-wind Powermatic, and it's wonderful.


----------



## Hollywood Quiet (Apr 29, 2021)

I'm a big fan of the Eulit perlon, been using them for lots of watches.


----------



## RSDA (Sep 19, 2010)

gangrel said:


> Too much length after the buckle is trivial to adjust; slide the buckle down. I don't use the floating keeper for that at all; I may use it to tie down the other part, under the buckle/strap, if needed, but I set my length so the back part of the buckle is the keeper.
> 
> The Baltic is probably a bit heavier than the Kristall, I'll grant, but I have no problem with it conforming. I've got one on a Khaki Field 38 with the manual-wind Powermatic, and it's wonderful.


Ha—was just checking out that watch earlier today! I’ve owned it before. Great to have a manual wind at that price point, but I wasn’t a huge fan of the finish on the case. Might feel differently today.


----------



## Springdale_1 (Nov 23, 2021)

Has anyone had experience with the Eulit Palma two-piece perlon Strap? Seems like a great option for those of us who don’t like NATOs s much, but want to try a perlon…


----------



## RSDA (Sep 19, 2010)

Springdale_1 said:


> Has anyone had experience with the Eulit Palma two-piece perlon Strap? Seems like a great option for those of us who don’t like NATOs s much, but want to try a perlon…


I had one. The one drawback was that you can’t adjust the length of the tongue. It has an interesting pattern but felt a lot chunkier than the Kristall/Panama/Baltic. I just like how those straps disappear. They are so thin…they don’t really raise the height of the watch much like a traditional nylon NATO.


----------



## gangrel (Jun 25, 2015)

I've got a Palma Pacific but overall, I probably won't get another. As noted, can't adjust the length, and I've got small wrists...lots of tongue hanging out. It's doubled weave, so much stiffer. You can get a perfect fit on the wrist, so that's a plus, but not enough.


----------



## dondiletante (Nov 13, 2020)

On the same subject, could anyone who has experienced both recommend the Kristall or the Panama? The only difference I could find is the slightly thinner thread used in the Kristall.


----------



## RSDA (Sep 19, 2010)

I was confused about this before as well and copied this from another thread:

"The difference between the Panama and Kristall is the Panama is woven with a slightly thicker (wider) strand (ribbon) than the Kristall. According to Holben's website (a seller of Eulit straps in the U.S.) the Panama is 1.3 mm thick while the Krystall is 1.0 mm thick. Because of the extra thickness of the strands (ribbons) there are a fewer number of strands used to make the Panama than the same width Krystall. Other than that, I believe they are the same and use the same buckle that allows adjustment of the strap length. (The Palma is 1.6 mm thick in case you were curious.)"


----------

